# DW yes or No ? Chevy Blazer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chevy Blazer ? Yes or no?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I like it. I think it looks a bit like the Lexus NX.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, surprised and yes, quite like it :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I do quite like it but a lot of these vehicles are now looking the same. Reminded me of the Mazda at first from the side view.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

It’s a yes from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just what the world needs - another SUV

Daring to drive a normal car I'm finding my view at junctions becoming increasingly restricted by these things alongside me


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

looks like a pumped up Hyundai Tucson


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dont like the huge grille,it looks like a lorry,not a modern SUV.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

SUV why?? why not an ordinary car they do the same thing and parts are possibly cheaper,or am I missing something??


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

No, no identity at all, could be a Hyundai, a Mazda, a Toyota or any other brand, especially bad as the original Blazer has a bit of cult status in America. To see what I mean just compare this to Ford's idea of the new Bronco


----------



## Spencey (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow! Looks like a Suzuki Ignis on steroids...

Um no from me


----------

